# Harddrives, fdisk and mount...

## Stormmind

I've got myself a brand new 160Gb drive and plugged the baby in. All fine so far, so I fdisk it and simply create a stock linux partition out of it all ("n<enter>1<enter><enter><enter>w<enter>"). I then run mkreiserfs on it and all looks swell. But when I try to mount it, it spits on me

```
mount /mnt/160gb/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

Any ideas what might be wrong?

// Storm

----------

## jobi

Have you tried mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/160gb/?

----------

## Manco

I think you may have specify a location to mount it to

----------

## mad man moon

Did you compile reiserfs-support in your kernel?

Oh, and did you restart after fdisk, to use the new parition table?

----------

## Stormmind

Silly me. Yes, I did reboot and here's my fstab entry:

```
/dev/hdb1               /mnt/160gb      reiserfs        user,notail,noatime,noauto,                     0 0
```

----------

## Stormmind

Oh and yes I do have reiser-support (i run my root-partion as reiser) and I tryed mount -t reiser and I got the same result. in case someone asks:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/hdb

Disk /dev/hdb: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1             1     19929 160079661   83  Linux

```

I help would be greatly appreciated - I want to start d/l-ing allready!! =)

----------

## GMFTatsujin

 *Stormmind wrote:*   

> Oh and yes I do have reiser-support (i run my root-partion as reiser) and I tryed mount -t reiser and I got the same result. 

 

Just a clarification and possible typo -- you meant mount -t reiserfs ...right?

Also, with your fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdb1               /mnt/160gb      reiserfs        user,notail,noatime,noauto,                     0 0

 

Should there be a comma after noauto? Remove it, reboot, and see what happens.

----------

## Stormmind

Yes, I meant reiserfs and thanks for pointing out the comma, but it didn't help. =/

----------

## nin_freak_

make sure you didn't somehow allready mount it, i've gotten that error before when i try to mount something multiple times

----------

## Stormmind

Well, since I never was able to mount it, I can be pretty sure it is not mounted allready. And the problem with that error is that it's the same for many different reasons. Hmm... I wonder if dmesg shows anything. Heh, it does:

```
hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=192, high=0, low=192, sector=128

end_request: I/O error, cmd 0 dev 03:41 (hdb), sector 128

read_super_block: bread failed (dev 03:41, block 64, size 1024)

read_super_block: can't find a reiserfs filesystem on (dev 03:41, block 8, size 1024)

```

Anyone has any clues from that?

----------

## Carlo

 *Stormmind wrote:*   

> Anyone has any clues from that?

 

Try reiserfsck --rebuild-sb .

Carlo

----------

## marshall_j

I was getting the same error when I had a HDD with some corrupted blocks. 

In the end I had to replace the drive as fscking it just ended up going around in a infinite loop. 

Try finding a util that will scan it at the hardware level to see if there are any problems with it or similar.

----------

## Carlo

I experienced the same when doing mkreiserfs on a new raid device. There is a patch available for relocated/large journals. It isn't applied to gentoo-sources so far...

 :Arrow:  Bug 37158

Carlo

----------

## dalek

type in

```
mount
```

and see if it is already mounted.  I have ran into that but the drive was not broken or anything.  My mounting stuff looks like this:

```
bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hda9 on / type reiserfs (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/data

bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hda9 on / type reiserfs (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/data type reiserfs (rw)

bash-2.05b#

```

I don't have to tell it file system or anything.  Do make sure that the drirectory you are trying to mount to /mnt/160gb is actually there.  I did that once to.    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashGentoo

Have you done mkfs.reiserfs ?

----------

## Stormmind

Yes, I am sure it isn't mounted and yes, the mount point exists. I'm pretty sure I ran mkreiserfs as well. I also tryed running mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1 but that produced the same error and same msg in dmesg:

```
hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=65, high=0, low=65, sector=2

end_request: I/O error, cmd 0 dev 03:41 (hdb), sector 2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
```

I really don't want to thing that the drive is kaput, since it's a new drive and worked fine before. I'll try one more thing though - repartition it in several small chunks and see if it helps. I just don't know what it could be. =([/code]

----------

## Stormmind

I checked the bug Carlo submitted and followed the link to the mailinglist.

There was a description of a SIMILAR error. The difference is that I get the

following when fscking:

```
bread: Cannot read the block (2): (Input/output error).
```

The block number was 16 before, so I don't know. Something is very very fishy here.

I think I'll remove the drive and try it in another boxen.

----------

## Carlo

2.4.22 fixes the problem. -r3 should be available in a few hours, including the rtc vulnerability fix.

Carlo

----------

## Z E V

I have this EXACT same problem.  I have a Seagate 160GB parallel ATA 8MB cache drive.  I downloaded the bootable ISO from seagate to thoughoughly check my drive after I recieved all the errors you did and the whole test turned up completely clean.  So far I have no idea what to do.  When I get home tonight I'll try and format the partition in question with ext3 to see if similar errors pop up with that too.  I'll tell you how it goes.

----------

## Z E V

Well, I tried formatting with mke3fs -j, and it locks up a little more than half way though.  It looks like this could be problem with the drive itself, and might require a replacement.  The next step I am going to take is to use the Seagate tool to zero out the drive a couple of times and restore my backup and see what happens.  That reminds me, I actually have to figure out how I'm going to backup my install...

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I'm using kernel 2.6.7-r11.

----------

## Rainmaker

those driveseek errors means there's probably something wrong with the heads or the positioning units of the heads. It means there's something really wrong with the drive. Take it back before your garantuee runs out...

----------

